# Unpaid maternity leave - PRSI stamps



## sandrat (28 Apr 2008)

If you take unpaid maternity leave does that mean you get no prsi stamps do the time you are off work e.g if i take 10 weeks unpaid maternity leave in 2008 I only have 42 weeks of stamps for the year? I know I get them for the paid leave. Is there a way of keeping these contributions going?


----------



## Welfarite (28 Apr 2008)

If you are on a SW payment during that time, you get credits for the period. No PRSI contributions will be made by employer as you are unpaid.


----------



## sandrat (28 Apr 2008)

someone mentioned something to me about maternity leave credits form when you go back to work. But i think that might be a UK thing..?


----------



## sandrat (28 Apr 2008)

I thought you were meant to be treated as if you were in employment when on maternity leave? Does the same rule apply for parental leave?


----------



## una (28 Apr 2008)

You are entitled to credit. You need to fill out a one page form and get it stamped by your employer.

The form is available here.
http://www.welfare.ie/forms/matl_credits.pdf


----------



## sandrat (28 Apr 2008)

managed to find what i was looking for on google eventually. You can fill in an application for maternity leave credits on return to work to get credits for unpaid weeks.


----------



## sandrat (28 Apr 2008)

thanks una - we posted at the same time!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Apr 2008)

sandrat said:


> I thought you were meant to be treated as if you were in employment when on maternity leave? Does the same rule apply for parental leave?


Yes.

*Parental leave *


> *Social insurance contributions*
> 
> The Minister for Social and Family Affairs has introduced Regulations to ensure preservation of social insurance (PRSI) records for employees who take parental leave. In such circumstances, employees should contact the Records Section of the Department of Social and Family Affairs to ensure that appropriate credits are made. (See "Where to apply" below.)


*Maternity leave *


> *PRSI contributions:* you will automatically be awarded PRSI credits while you are getting Maternity Benefit. If you avail of unpaid additional maternity leave you must get your employer to complete an application for maternity leave 'credits' found in the Department of Social and Family Affairs information booklet  SW 11 (pdf), after you return to work.
> If you are breastfeeding you may be entitled to some time off or a reduction in hours without loss of pay for up to 26 weeks after the birth.
> If you decide not to return to work after your period of maternity leave, you are required to give your employer notice in the usual manner.
> You are protected against unfair dismissal for claiming your rights under maternity protection legislation - see 'How to apply' below


Full time stay at home parents may also qualify for the _Homemaker's Scheme _which provides for _PRSI _credits for long term (i.e. pension) benefits:

*Homemaker's Scheme 
*


A stay at home parent may also qualify for the _Home Carer's Tax Credit_:

[broken link removed]


----------

